# Genetics HELP!!!



## Shlunkster (Jan 22, 2007)

Hiya!

I'm still trying to get my head around all this.... I want to eventually get some striped butters... and i think it'll be more satisfying if i go about it the long way round.
So tell me if i'm on the right track.

A butter is an amelanistic caramel. Ok. Caramel is line bred, and amel is a genetic trait.

Bare with me (brain clunks into gear)

So if i have caramel het amel, it'll produce some butter babies?

Ok, so if i cross a caramel stripe with an amel stripe i'll get normal stripe het amel and caramel stripe het amel (or butter)?

Am i on the right track here or have i got lost somewhere?


Cheers

Duncan


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

im not 100% there myself lol but i think youll get 100% normal stripes het for both amel and caramel


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

but i think it works out that they will be all be het butter since its caramel and amel lol.


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

ok i used my programme i have and if you then breed the normal het butters youll get some butter stripes in your clutch


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Shlunkster said:


> A butter is an amelanistic caramel. Ok. Caramel is line bred, and amel is a genetic trait.
> 
> Bare with me (brain clunks into gear)
> 
> ...


Caramel is also a genetic trait.
If you want to get butter babies from a caramel het amel you would need to breed it with one of the following:
amel het caramel
caramel het amel
butter

if you breed a caramel stripe with an amel stripe, you will get 100% normal stripe het butter


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

yey i was pretty correct then lol my genetics is improving a lil...


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

if u dwnload genericgeneticswizard you jus pop in your morphs and it adds up what babies you will get.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

theres a link to download the generic genetic wizard from my website.....
Ians Vivarium - FREE Downloads




...p.s. the edit button is your friend


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

There are several ways to produce your own butter stripes amd i'll list a few here.

*Amel Stripe X Caramel*

B]100% Normal(het. Amel, Caramel, Stripe) [/b]

B]Normal(het. Amel, Caramel, Stripe) X Normal(het. Amel, Caramel, Stripe)[/B

42.19% Normal(66% poss. het. Amel, 66% poss. het. Caramel, 66% poss. het. Stripe) 
14.06% Amel (66% poss. het. Caramel, 66% poss. het. Stripe) 
14.06% Caramel (66% poss. het. Amel, 66% poss. het. Stripe) 
4.69% Butter (66% poss. het. Stripe) 
14.06% Stripe (66% poss. het. Amel, 66% poss. het. Caramel) 
4.69% Amel, Stripe (66% poss. het. Caramel) 
4.69% Caramel, Stripe (66% poss. het. Amel) 
1.56% Butter, Stripe

Thats a 2 Generation fairly simple way of doing it and cheaper.

*Amel Het Caramel Stripe X Caramel Stripe Het Amel*

12.50% Normal(het. Amel, het. Caramel, het. Stripe) 
12.50% Caramel (het. Amel, het. Stripe) 
12.50% Stripe (het. Amel, het. Caramel) 
12.50% Caramel, Stripe (het. Amel) 
12.50% Amel (het. Caramel, het. Stripe) 
12.50% Butter (het. Stripe) 
12.50% Amel, Stripe (het. Caramel) 
12.50% Butter, Stripe 

This way is a bit more straight forward than the first and takes one generation remember you can have the genes in a different order like an amel stripe het caramel X Normal Het Butter Stripe so long as the 3 genes in this case Amel, Caramel, Stripe are on both sides.


----------



## Shlunkster (Jan 22, 2007)

Wicked! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Shlunkster (Jan 22, 2007)

Although I couldn't quite get the program to work......:-x


----------

